# African Cichlid identification



## UMJonny (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm just now deciding that i'm probably better off keeping with South American cichlids instead of African. Africans are just too aggressive.

So, i have this guy separated, and will probably find him a new home.










I also have a Red Zebra in there, but i don't think he's too much of a problem. The tank consists of 2 jacks, the red zebra, and a convict now. I'm soon to be setting a 55 gallon tank up with LOTS of rocks. So, they should all be happy.

Thanks!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a Melanochromis auratus changing from juvenile to adult male colours.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Melanochromis auratus, one of the most aggressive Malawian cichlids. As it stands, you don't have any South American cichlids.


----------



## UMJonny (Feb 11, 2009)

Mmmkk, so what DO i have? lol

Thanks guys!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Jacks and convicts are Central Americans. Different water conditions than South American habitats.


----------



## UMJonny (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, so all of the ones in the tank now (aside from the red zebra) are central american?

The zebra has never been a real problem as far as aggression is concerned, so i think it will be ok in there.

Now that i have the malawi guy out of the tank, the larger jack that i have is quite pleased i think. He's about 7 or 8 inches, and the one that i removed is about 4 or 5. He bullied them all around, including the larger jack. ha ha

BTW, if i were to find this guy a new home, what would be a fair price? Thanks...


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Due to their well known nastyness, unless you found someone who has a large species only tank, you might be lucky to even give him away.


----------



## UMJonny (Feb 11, 2009)

lol, sweeeeeet.

I guess i was wrong about the Zebra. The convict is jusssstt about dead... :roll:

I got some feather rock tonight to start building the new tank. Anybody have experience with this?

Thanks for the help!


----------

